# Lisa's Bucks



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Trying to attach pics of Lisa's Bucks
View attachment 14742
View attachment 14742


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, congrats. on the bucks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a great buck!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Those are some mighty Fine Bucks--Congrats to your Wife---Looks like you do taxidermy . They'll make Fine Mounts---------*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Envy worthy!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That one buck sure is a mess.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Both are very nice trophies !! Congrats to your wife


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From what I recall Lisa always gets the big buck. A wise (albeit sneaky) husband would be sure this happened to be sure he was going on a hunt next year....Good work sir !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You Got Me Figured Out YD LOL Except I was 800 miles away at Work when she went Hunting lol! Supposedly they Left the Big one for me but I never got the chance to hunt! There is Always next year I guess!!

I was Proud for her!! They Figured the old Cull buck was about 10 years old so it was his time to Go! The Folks that Did the Meat Were Awesome a lil Pricey but the Meat is FINE!!

No I don't Do Taxidermy we were at the Taxidermist to Give him some money when the pics of the Racks were taken. I have Mounted a Deer once but Wont Ever do it full time just not for me!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

800 miles away makes you sneakier than I thought......LOL


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work to Lisa.....that's awesome your Wife enjoys the outdoors with or without you......like young Don said you're a sneaky man, but you know what it takes to be able to go out and geterdone.......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice...


----------

